

Founder Collective: When Entrepreneurs Form Their Own Seed-Stage Venture Firm - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/11/18/founder-collective-when-entrepreneurs-form-their-own-seed-stage-venture-firm/

======
mmt
already covered in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=943253>

